# DYED MY SEATS



## 71monte4ya (Mar 21, 2013)

This is what I started with:


Prep them by sanding as much of the color as possible:




Then the dye:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Came out good :thumbsup:

What you use?


----------



## 71monte4ya (Mar 21, 2013)

wannabelowrider said:


> Came out good :thumbsup:
> 
> What you use?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/300537787986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Keep us posted on how it holds up


----------



## 71monte4ya (Mar 21, 2013)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Keep us posted on how it holds up


Will do!!


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gawd dam that came out good good as new


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

x2 looks good bro!!


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

what grit of sand paper did you use?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I got to do the same on mine


----------

